# BFN yesterday Gestone?



## billsmummy (Apr 21, 2008)

This was our 4th failed IVF go and for the first time i used Gestone. I normally use only cyclogest and my period comes on just before day 14 after ET. I still havent started and wondered if this is the gestone, my last jab was sat. My last period was 4th march so its going to be hell when it does come.
Any advice gratefully recieved
Mandy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Mandy, i'm so sorry you got a BFN hun   i had gestone on my second cycle and my af was very late but i think it's normal after taking gestone (don't quote me though) when is your follow up ? if you are at all worried i'd give the clinic a ring and ask one of the nurses  

pam xx


----------



## billsmummy (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks pam, ive answered my own question, my period started this morning with avengance-i feel like crap. Chin up and all that 
mandyx


----------

